# Gamer-PC Restwert Schätzung



## OinkMoo (31. Januar 2018)

*Gamer-PC Restwert Schätzung*

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen PC samt Monitor gebraucht gefunden und hätte gerne eine ungefähre Einschätzung, was er noch wert sein könnte.

Beschreibung
AMD 8300 8x 3.30 Ghz
10 GB DDR 3 Ram 1333 Mhz
Grafikkarte GeForce GTX 580 mit 1.5 GB reicht für die neuen Spiele mit OVP
Asus P8P67-REV 3.1 Board
27 Zoll Samsung Monitor mit OVP Model MyncMaster SA350
PC Gehäuse mit OVP
120 GB SSD Festplatte
Logitech G15 Tastatur

der PC ist knapp 3 Jahre alt, die CPU ist neuer mit Garantie


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2018)

3 Jahre alt? Also, Teile davon ja, aber die Grafikkarte ist von 2010, die ist niemals erst drei Jahre alt ^^  

Die Neupreise wären:

CPU neu ca 80€
RAM ca 60€ (wieso 10GB? Sind da 2+8 drin? macht wenig Sinn)
Board ca 60€
SSD ca 50€
Tastatur 60€ (die muss aber sicher schon sehr alt sein)
Monitor ca 120€

Das wären ca. 430€. Gebraucht vielleicht 250-300€, aber wenn man die Teile einzeln verkauft auch mehr.


Die Grafikkarte: eine neuere die ETWA so stark wie die GTX 580 ist, kann man sehr schwer noch genau bestimmen. Aber einzeln bringt die ca 60€ gebraucht bei eBay, also kommt das noch dazu.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Januar 2018)

Wobei 250 - 300 meiner Ansicht nach eine schon positive Schätzung ist (für den Komplettrechner inkl. Grafikkarte und Monitor). Das sind vielleicht Preise, die teils auf eBay verlangt werden, das heißt aber nicht, dass die auch dafür verkauft werden.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei 250 - 300 meiner Ansicht nach eine schon positive Schätzung ist (für den Komplettrechner inkl. Grafikkarte und Monitor). Das sind vielleicht Preise, die teils auf eBay verlangt werden, das heißt aber nicht, dass die auch dafür verkauft werden.


 Klar, es hängt von vielen Dingen ab. Allerdings ist halt ein Aufpreis dafür, dass echt alles dabei ist, durchaus drin. Wäre es ein PC, also nur die Hardware ohne Monitor&co, dann sollte man mit ca dem halben Preis rechnen, den ein ähnlicher neuer PC kosten würde.


----------



## Promego (31. Januar 2018)

Ich hätte gesagt Total 200 euro - da steckst du was ein, und für den armen Teufel der mit den alten Komponenten zocken muss, ist der Preis kein Beinbruch.


----------

